# forklift trucks



## metal

I am trying to make safety signs to help keep newly hired people safe. Can someone please translate this for me? 

Caution -- Forklift trucks in use. 


Thank You


----------



## Mate

¡Cuidado! - Montacargas

Pero tal vez los hispanohablantes de los EEUU los conozcan por otro nombre.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hasta donde se, también utilizan la palabra montacargas.


----------



## Luis de Carlos

Creo que la traducción correcta es "carretilla elevadora" o "carretilla elevadora de horquilla" si se quiere concretar más. Montacargas se refiere a un ascensor o elevador fijo mientras que forklift truck es un vehículo tipo tractor pequeño con una horquilla con movimiento vertical en el frente, que se usa mucho para elevar pallets u otras cargas.


----------



## Mate

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Se pueden ver varios montacargas aquí


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, metal, and welcome to the forums!  

A forum search or a dictionary search will turn up some useful resources, such as in these previous threads on this topic:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170553

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39628

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por lo que veo, en México -y quizá en otros países latinoamericanos- al Forklift se le dice montacargas. En España, como bien dice Luis, decimos "carretilla elevadora".


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia también decimos montacargas


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España, en la jerga "almacenera", a la carretilla elevadora se le llama "toro". 
Por su lado, también en España, un montacargas es un ascensor, tocho y sencillo, en principio utilizado para lo que su nombre indica. No obstante, las personas también lo usan, sea para acompañar a la carga, sea para desplazarse entre los niveles.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agrego autoelevador a la lista. Ese es el nombre más usual en mi país.
Saludos


----------

